# Visiting Davao



## rup22 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hello. Is there any reason why I shouldn't visit Davao next month...from a safety point of view I mean? Was thinking of spending a couple of weeks there. Then saw some travel advice saying only go if you have to. Well I don't have to but I'd like to...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Welcome*



rup22 said:


> Hello. Is there any reason why I shouldn't visit Davao next month...from a safety point of view I mean? Was thinking of spending a couple of weeks there. Then saw some travel advice saying only go if you have to. Well I don't have to but I'd like to...


Hi Rup 22 and welcome to the forum,

I felt it a good idea to allow this post thread to begin again for you. There are many places to visit and live here that are great low cost areas to truly enjoy life.
Traveling to Mindanao at this time though is extremely dangerous. There are some expat that do live there and seems to do okay; but most have good security and take extra precautions to try and protect their lives.Many countries around the world, including but not limited to Canada and the United States have standing security and travel warnings in place for anywhere on the island of Mindanao. Current Canada Travel Warning Here..
Might be a good idea to contact your embassy in Manila by phone to see what they think prior to any trip there. Hope you are able to enjoy a trip or move here before long.



Gene...


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

rup22 said:


> Hello. Is there any reason why I shouldn't visit Davao next month...from a safety point of view I mean? Was thinking of spending a couple of weeks there. Then saw some travel advice saying only go if you have to. Well I don't have to but I'd like to...


Rup,

Check out this link... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/156734-new-travel-advisory-us-embassy.html

That being said, Davao is probably the safest place in Mindanao for a foreigner. Do not go there via land route (vehicle or bus). Flying in is the only safest option. If you do go there, don't stray outside of the city as lots of separatists (communists and muslim).

There are other better, safer islands to enjoy in this country of 7000+ islands. Cebu, Bohol, ******, Palawan come to mind. Let the activities that you have in mind drive your itinerary (diving, beaching, relaxing). Also, rainy season will be starting this month. So take that into your trip planning and activities.

Welcome to the forum...

Jon


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

I love Davao with nearby Samal Island to cycle and scuba dive off and Mt Apo to climb. It is a place my wife and I could happily reside (the fact I love durian helps).

The problem with Davao isn't Davao City, but the hinterland, especially to the West and North. The NPA is rather active in a number of these areas and Compostella Valley, Davao Del Norte and Cotabato pretty well make the papers every other day in this regards. The NPA are pretty well everywhere in the Philippines and very active in the hills of ****** Occidental the capital of which is Bacalod. Yet you do not hear the same concerns regarding Bacalod or Bontoc in Mountain Province despite the heavy NPA presence in these areas. 

The reason that Mindanao is different is not the NPA, but the Abu Sayyaf. The areas the NPA are active in are adjascent,and in places overlap, areas that the MNLF/MILF and Abu Sayyaf operate. This creates an option for some NPA commanders to kidnap individuals and then on-sell them to the Abu Sayyaf as a revenue raiser. This option isn't as readily available to the NPA in other parts of the country. Once you are in the hands of the Abu Sayyaf then you are in a real pickle.

So it will depend on you. Personally I love the place and would have no problem being posted there for work. But I would advise caution if you feel the need to explore and to seek local advice at every turn. If the locals get nervous then it is most definitely not a good idea.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Billfish said:


> I love Davao with nearby Samal Island to cycle and scuba dive off and Mt Apo to climb. It is a place my wife and I could happily reside (the fact I love durian helps).
> 
> The problem with Davao isn't Davao City, but the hinterland, especially to the West and North. The NPA is rather active in a number of these areas and Compostella Valley, Davao Del Norte and Cotabato pretty well make the papers every other day in this regards. The NPA are pretty well everywhere in the Philippines and very active in the hills of ****** Occidental the capital of which is Bacalod. Yet you do not hear the same concerns regarding Bacalod or Bontoc in Mountain Province despite the heavy NPA presence in these areas.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you, I have been to Davao also and loved it! It is a modern city (Philippine standard) not crowded! Streets were clean and wide, Taxis everywhere at low prices. No beggars as there are in Angeles. What I liked the most were the people so warm and friendly! Great change from some in Luzon. I would have retired there if medical facilities were that of Manila. As great as it is one concern I have now is if one does not know the island travelling can be risky.
You said “it will depend on you”. That has more meaning than what you implied. There are not a lot of westerners there as in Angeles, Manila and Subic. If one can fit into the Philippine culture Davao is great. I went there six years ago before I met my wife. I was amazed by female friends of my host that did not know how to chat on the internet!


----------

